# Solo Driving in Europe



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

I've been reluctant to post this as I don't want to come across as some nervous wuss, or as we say oop north, a big girl's blouse.

However, I'm a bit bothered about my next trip to France at the end of this month because ..................................

Every year Mrs Hobby goes on a painting holiday in Duras, south of the Dordogne. Normally she flies as I have a busy diary but now, for reasons I won't bore you with, I have much more free time and we're taking the motor-home.

We're having a week together as we wander down and then I shall leave her and go off on my own to do a bit of exploring.

I've toured Europe and France extensively but always as a couple and what worries me is this:

Occasionally, because it's R/H drive, when you come to a junction where the road coming from your left is at an acute angle, you simply can't see what's coming. Not a problem in the past with Mrs. Hobby to advise!

I know that, should I remember, I could swing round so that I'm at 90 degrees to the road I want to join, if you see what I mean, but it's not always possible.

Any tips or special mirrors or whatever from the experienced solo travellers?

Thank you.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I do it all the time.

You just have to either do as you say and come at the junction at such an angle you can see or you learn to lean forward with your nose against the windscreen and look through your left ear  

For the numbers of times it happens, it's really not a problem.

I assume you use a sat nav?

Solo in France is THE way.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

just be a big girls blouse, take some cones, when you cant see, stop,put cones across road blocking it, pull out,stop,pick up cones

simples :lol: :lol: :lol: 

joe


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

tonyt said:


> I assume you use a sat nav?
> Solo in France is THE way.


Thanks for that. Yes, I've a good sat-nav and the 'van has a reversing camera and I know the area that I'll be in fairly well but there's no doubt that I've been in positions where I've really relied on Mrs. Hobby for guidance.

I'm going to have to get into the habit of positioning myself a little more square to the road but, don't you find, if you do that, people behind you assume that you're turning left, when if fact you're going right?


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

joedenise said:


> just be a big girls blouse, take some cones, when you cant see, stop,put cones across road blocking it, pull out,stop,pick up cones simples :lol: :lol: :lol:
> joe


God! I'm such an idiot, it was obvious!

When you say 'get some clones, do you mean clones of me or Mrs. Hobby?'


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Also although I am now LHD I find a blind spot stick on mirror an added benefit. Just take your time and avoid very busy roads and there should be no problems


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Or if you've got electric mirrors, sometimes you can see enough by moving the lefthand mirror, useful it saves me waking up the wife who's nearly always asleep at a tricky junction

alan


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

I had occasion to drive solo last year. Not a very common occurrence but I used a mirror which was bought at a computer fair for looking into the guts of computers. It has an extending handle and a very clear, relatively large mirror at the end. Worked a treat.
John


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

JohnH said:


> I used a mirror which was bought at a computer fair for looking into the guts of computers. It has an extending handle and a very clear, relatively large mirror at the end. Worked a treat.
> John


Now that is a good idea - thank you, I shall search the web. I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


How about a cycle handlebar mirror. You just hold it in front of you on the dash, angle it and you should be able to see if the road is clear.

Practise first!!

Just a thought   


Andy


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

As c7ken says. Just take your time. Our Hymer is left hand drive, so we are on the 'wrong' side in the UK. When driving solo, never had a problem. 

If in doubt, slowly ease out with the indicator going. They may honk, wave etc but they do let the motorhome out.

We have two mirrors on each side. one for floor and one for road. What also helps is that we are big and white. 

It won't be a problem.

Regards.

Westkirby01


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Driving*

Hi

I often - well not as often as I would like, drive overseas on my own.

1) Be organised - for example at toll booths. Have credit card or cash ready, have the ticket ready so that when you pull up, you are ready to roll and not be daudling, climbing over the passenger seat etc.

2) Some junctions can be awkward - approach and keep a bit further back than "normal" and square on to the junction if you can rather than at a cock eyed angle.

3) Be vigilant at service areas etc, petrol pumps and so on. (Don't want to alarm, but you only need to turn your back for a moment and some scroat will nick something). Lock all doors, even whilst you are refuelling.

4) Have a back up - suppose you fell over and broke your leg. What is your plan? (We had this in Italy years ago when the coach driver knacked his leg. I was the rep and so hired in an Italian coach and driver to continue the tour.)
Russell


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hobbyfan

I have little stick on mirrors that give a wide angle view placed at the bottom of my normal mirrors. Surprising what you can see. Also the electric mirrors can be moved.

Alan

p/s have'nt you got a blow up doll you can take to help out?


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I also solo in europe. The trick is to judge the angle. If it is really sharp you can treat it like you do the slip road on a motorway and just use your mirror. If it is not sharp enough try to get as close to 90 degrees as possible. 

Failing this, I creep out very slowly and smile at the people who beep at me. I have only had to do that once though.

I find driving in europe much more relaxed and easier than UK driving to be honest though.

Will second what Rusell says about service stations especially at night. Van is locked at all times and only unlocked long enough to get in and out.

Karl


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone, great advice. If I do break my leg or have an accident my wife is on her painting holiday in Duras. It's run by old friends who would dash out to help!

I've ordered a mirror on a telescopic arm, so that if there's a problem at a junction I can stick it outside and have a look. It was only £4.99 from Amazon, postage included so it's no big risk and may come in handy for inspecting other parts of the 'van.

I'm going to be very vigilant at service stations etc. but my 'van is well protected with deadlocks and the 'van door and garage doors have a Fiamma Door Safe extra lock fitted, so I'm reasonably confident about leaving it alone at supermarkets when I need to buy some more TV dinners!

Thanks again for all the great advice. I feel much happier about flying solo!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I bought a little mirror in a car shop, painted it to match and screwed it to the bottom of the wing mirror. That one for the wide angles along with a couple of the small stick on ones for the angles closer to the side, cars right beside the cab as they overtake and it's all covered, Alan.


----------

